# Been invited to first Communion eeek advice please



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello 

My dh and I are both athiest, anyhoo my friends little boy is having his first communion on saturday and we've been invited, going to go, just because I don't beleive I still think we can respect one anothers religions (I also want ds to have an understanding of religion).

Thing is I've never been to one.  Are we expected to get totally dressed up? do we buy presents, or give money? a card? 

What will happen at it?  

eeeeek


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not catholic and went to my friends little girls last year it was lovelly actually- it was a packed church there were children everywhere running around the church.I just went and watched saw her & friends in their little White dresses and boys done up. Afterwards there was a family together and dinner and the kids played. The little girl said it was the best day of her life which was so sweet.

I gave her a card to acknowledge her special day, some collect money or I gave her a non 
religious gift. I was glad I went it was participating in her day, like going to a wedding, and not about me or their religion but now I have a better understanding of another religion.
I'd say go and enjoy even if Your just curious. As for dressing up there were alsorts there mothers dressed as if going to a wedding as a guests, I just wore a smart casual dress but others were in jeans& trainers.
L x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

ah nice one thanks for that, Think i'll get dress up as its my best friends kid so would like to make a little effort.  Dont know what sort of present would be appropriate, any idea?  

I think they're having a kids disco afterwards


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I gave her a silver photo frame to put her first communion photo in and a little necklace- so much easier with girls- lots of people give them money Especially in Ireland these days- mayb ask the mum for advice or if you know someone else going. The family -grandparents-bought her the religious trinkets like rosary beads,bible etc.
Hope you all enjoy the day
L x


----------

